# Nissan Versa Sedan 2016



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I just received an email from flex, it looks like they may be hitting L.A. soon. Anyone know if the versa sedan qualifies as a midsized sedan? It's deceivingly spacious, but it seems that amazon may qualify it as a compact car. The problem is that they do not clarify whether they are referring to the actual versa compact or all versas. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

They don't really pay any attention to what car you use when you get to the warehouse, at least in my experience. I wasn't really sure if my car qualified as a midsize or not, but I selected midsize when I signed up. Never had any problem.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

I recently signed up for and received an invitation to take a survey for Amazon Flex deliveries in San Diego. I have a 2013 Nissan Versa SV sedan and according to the survey, this car does not qualify for their delivery requirements. I am not a happy camper about this. The Versa has lots of room and a very big trunk. Good luck.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHammer said:


> I recently signed up for and received an invitation to take a survey for Amazon Flex deliveries in San Diego. I have a 2013 Nissan Versa SV sedan and according to the survey, this car does not qualify for their delivery requirements. I am not a happy camper about this. The Versa has lots of room and a very big trunk. Good luck.


Did you select the compact versa/cruze option? Or the midsized 4 door sedan option? 
This is unsettling..


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> They don't really pay any attention to what car you use when you get to the warehouse, at least in my experience. I wasn't really sure if my car qualified as a midsize or not, but I selected midsize when I signed up. Never had any problem.


What kind of car do you drive, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't think they will stop you from signing up based on a specific car. You just need to be able to fit a normal number of packages (I don't know whether you're doing prime now or .com). A guy showed up here last week in a tiny convertible with the smallest trunk you've ever seen, and it became a problem after they handed him his cart and he rejected it saying he couldn't fit it in his car. It was a normal sized load so the manager then wanted to see what car he had and told him he needed a bigger car. However he obviously got approved. I do see people delivering in cars similar in size to the Versa.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> I don't think they will stop you from signing up based on a specific car. You just need to be able to fit a normal number of packages (I don't know whether you're doing prime now or .com). A guy showed up here last week in a tiny convertible with the smallest trunk you've ever seen, and it became a problem after they handed him his cart and he rejected it saying he couldn't fit it in his car. It was a normal sized load so the manager then wanted to see what car he had and told him he needed a bigger car. However he obviously got approved. I do see people delivering in cars similar in size to the Versa.


I am hoping that this will not be a problem for me. I think the specific mention of the versa being a compact car on the amazon flex signup page is in reference to the versa compact. I just spent an 2 hours going through the signup/watching the videos. Lets hope it goes well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

I got shot down for choosing the Nissan Versa option. It was the first option on the page. I'm guessing that Amazon doesn't know that there are different sized Versas. I have the sedan, not the little compact one (as shown in the above thread in red). At any rate, I did not qualify for their delivery service. Probably a mistake on my part. Does anybody know how to contact them and explain about the different cars? Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHammer said:


> I got shot down for choosing the Nissan Versa option. It was the first option on the page. I'm guessing that Amazon doesn't know that there are different sized Versas. I have the sedan, not the little compact one (as shown in the above thread in red). At any rate, I did not qualify for their delivery service. Probably a mistake on my part. Does anybody know how to contact them and explain about the different cars? Your help would be greatly appreciated.


I read on the app that you can use borrowed/rented cars on flex, as long as documentation and coverage is up to date. Look through the flex app, maybe you can update your information. Or perhaps try to sign up again, using the email they sent you, with a different email. This time select the midsized car option. I don't know if any of this will work, but it's worth a try. I've been reading on other threads that drivers in other cities have been showing up with some small cars and convertibles without a problem. Best of luck!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a tip.....they don't check your car or your phone that it meets their "requirements". When you show up they don't ask or check your vehicle to make sure it's the right size or make/model you entered. Actually, previously they just asked if you have a 4 door vehicle, not a specific model. 
I've seen VERY small cars at our location and always wonder how they fit the packages as I have a mid size SUV and am sometimes fills to the brim!


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Here's a tip.....they don't check your car or your phone that it meets their "requirements". When you show up they don't ask or check your vehicle to make sure it's the right size or make/model you entered. Actually, previously they just asked if you have a 4 door vehicle, not a specific model.
> I've seen VERY small cars at our location and always wonder how they fit the packages as I have a mid size SUV and am sometimes fills to the brim!


This makes me feel optimistic.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> They don't really pay any attention to what car you use when you get to the warehouse, at least in my experience. I wasn't really sure if my car qualified as a midsize or not, but I selected midsize when I signed up. Never had any problem.


This is correct, its not like Uber where you have to actually register your car on the app. I have a small four door sedan there are people who drive two door coupes at my location.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TheHammer said:


> I got shot down for choosing the Nissan Versa option. It was the first option on the page. I'm guessing that Amazon doesn't know that there are different sized Versas. I have the sedan, not the little compact one (as shown in the above thread in red). At any rate, I did not qualify for their delivery service. Probably a mistake on my part. Does anybody know how to contact them and explain about the different cars? Your help would be greatly appreciated.


You cant really contact them, just register to drive again and select a different car. If your invite link still works, try that again. Hope it works out for you, good luck.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Amazon sent us a new contract today it specifically says we only have to have a private passenger vehicle under 10,000 pounds.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Amazon sent us a new contract today it specifically says we only have to have a private passenger vehicle under 10,000 pounds.


Or a bike. Or public transportation.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

sofla11 said:


> Or a bike. Or public transportation.


I can see some one hopping on the city bus with a load! Lmao


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Or a burro.


----------



## Swaybird (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a Versa hatchback sedan not the note version.. i chose mid size cause i didnt wanna ruin my chances


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

I know my Cobalt isn't mid-sized but I picked it anyways. I'm very good at Tetris though.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> I know my Cobalt isn't mid-sized but I picked it anyways. I'm very good at Tetris though.


The Versa trunk is pretty spacious, plus the folding down of the backseats. I think it's on par or bigger than the accord.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> What kind of car do you drive, if you don't mind me asking?


Mazda 3


----------

